# Plant requests - March meeting



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

I am looking for dwarf sagitaria to build a "front lawn" on my 110 gallon. Anyone could help?


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll have a bunch of Hemianthus Micranthemoides (HM) if anyone needs some. Makes a decent carpet.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have some Blyxa Japonica, Narrow Leaf Ludwigia (L. Repens x L.Arcuata), Narrow Leaf Java Fern, a few crypts of various types and sizes, Bacopa Caroliniana, Staurogyne and one Lobelia Cardinalis.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I have some Ludwigia palustris, Ludwigia sp. ‘Atlantis’, and Rotala sp. 'Yao Yai' that I'll be trimming this weekend. I can bring them if someone wants some.

Mike, I would love a couple stems of Bacopa caroliniana.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Crownman, I'd like to get the Blyxa Japonica that you offered. thank you


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a new 20 gallon with nothing in it but substrate and water and would love to have some Hemianthus Micranthemoides to start it with unless it needs CO2. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

stmarshall said:


> I have a new 20 gallon with nothing in it but substrate and water and would love to have some Hemianthus Micranthemoides to start it with unless it needs CO2. Thanks in advance.


I'll bring you some. CO2 helps, but is not a necessity i guess. DIY CO2 would make it explode.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

CrownMan said:


> I have some Blyxa Japonica, Narrow Leaf Ludwigia (L. Repens x L.Arcuata), Narrow Leaf Java Fern, a few crypts of various types and sizes, Bacopa Caroliniana, Staurogyne and one Lobelia Cardinalis.


I would love a little Staurogyne.

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd like a little big of the baby tears, #49,and r. yao yai.

anything that would look good in my cube.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I am still looking for some red tiger lotus.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like some snails and some shrimp...got a little 3 gallon acrylic I'm hoping they'll live in (my other 8 gallon must have had copper at one time as all shrimp and cray die). thank you


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Pam, I think I may have a Red Tiger Lotus for you. Check it out when you get here and see if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I'd like a little big of the baby tears


I'll bring some for you...


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I started bagging some of the plant requests and found the following plants also : 

Very small amount of Monoselenium Tenerum (Used to be Called Pellia)

1 or 2 Aponogeton Undulatus plantlets

2 Stems of Proserpinica Palustris (Mermaid Weed)


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I would LOVE one of the Aponogeton Undulatus...you're so generous!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

does anyone have Anubias Congensis? I'd like to try that one


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> does anyone have Anubias Congensis? I'd like to try that one


I think robert might have some I know he told me he had a rare anubias, it might of been a rare crypt.


----------

